# How do reservations work if not in The Club?



## gigilee1961 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello,
My husband and I are deeded owners and in the Club for an Ocean Front and 2 garden views (even/odd) at the Point at Poipu.  We are livid about the increase in the club fees.  (And this is after taking it in the  for the special assessment).  The club benefits have no value to us and are generally a poor return on investment for the points required.  And now it's even a worse value.  How does one make reservations at their home resort if they aren't in the club?  It looks like there's an email address and phone number directly to the resort for reservations.  Can anyone confirm this?  Is availability of rooms better or worse?  If there are any deeded members out there who aren't in the club, would be good to get some insight.  We're stuck for this year, we already made reservations.  We may not join the club in 2016.  

Thanks


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 10, 2014)

gigilee1961 said:


> Hello,
> My husband and I are deeded owners and in the Club for an Ocean Front and 2 garden views (even/odd) at the Point at Poipu.  We are livid about the increase in the club fees.  (And this is after taking it in the  for the special assessment).  The club benefits have no value to us and are generally a poor return on investment for the points required.  And now it's even a worse value.  How does one make reservations at their home resort if they aren't in the club?  It looks like there's an email address and phone number directly to the resort for reservations.  Can anyone confirm this?  Is availability of rooms better or worse?  If there are any deeded members out there who aren't in the club, would be good to get some insight.  We're stuck for this year, we already made reservations.  We may not join the club in 2016.
> 
> Thanks



You'll need to contact your HOA for specifics about your resort. We own at Polo Towers.  Before THE Club I called the resort to make reservations. 

As far as availability, it should be the same. If you own a specific view that's the view you'll be assigned. 

Hopefully enough owners vote with their wallet and it hits DRI squarely in theirs. I suspect they've already calculated for a certain percentage of owners that bail. In our case, we'll bail out of THE Club in 2016 after our current club reservations and exchanges through the DRI corporate account have been completed. I'll cash out our remaining 2015 points anyway possible.


----------



## gigilee1961 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks Doug.


----------



## rj80 (Dec 11, 2014)

*P @ P Deeded Week*

We own a deeded ocean view floating EOY odd week, floating unit at Point @ Poipu. We do not have that week in The Club. We also own points in the US Collection and The Club. 

I can see my P@P information on the DRI web site. We have called the resort directly or faxed them the reservation form. We can make a reservation 360 days before the first day of the reservation. DRI requires that you have $1000 of the MFs for that week paid at the time of reserving. 

If calling you can pay at the time of making the reservation. This past year I faxed the form in and prepaid $1000 DRI on line before I faxed. You can also put that payment info on the fax form.

If you make a reservation that early, you can get ocean front. I have always gotten that even though we are ocean view owners.

Here is how to get your information for reservations. If you have an account online scroll down to My Community. Click on HOA. A P@P link should be there. Then go to Board/Commitee, then to Forms and then Owner Reservations. There is the fax that you can fill in and fax back to them. The phone number is there also. Or just call the resort directly and they will transfer you to the reservations dept.

Remember if you do it right away 360 days before, they can assign you an ocean front view. I have learned most of this from fellow Tuggers, so this web site is a wealth of information!! Thank you all!


----------



## artringwald (Dec 18, 2014)

To book a week that's not in The Club, call (808) 742-1888, or you can email your request with your ownership information to Poipu4@diamondresorts.com no more than 360 days in advance. It may take a couple of days before you get confirmation back from them.

We have 2 deeded weeks at P@P, and only one is in The Club. We like to go in February and it's easier to book the non-Club week. They use different pools of rooms, and there may not be as many available for use with Club points at the times we like to go.


----------

